# Skin fold irritation prevention -- a new product (new to me anyway)



## Miss Vickie (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I was at work yesterday and our wound nurse came by and showed us a product that is used to prevent breakdown in skin folds. We have a lot of mamas with large pannus's and if they have a cesarean, there's often an incision there and it can compromise the incision's integrity. We've been using peri pads which work 'okay' but aren't great and the plastic backing actually holds moisture in the area.

So she brought by this stuff, which is a low-tech solution and it's not too expensive. It's called InterDry Ag, and it's a special fabric treated with silver that is cut to size, reusable (rinse and dry -- don't use soap or the silver washes off) and when placed in skin folds prevents breakdown and microbial overgrowth. 

The directions on the box are very easy to understand but basically you cut to size, leaving a two inch tail on either side to allow the moisture to wick out of the area. Roll up the cloth and place it in the skin fold and it goes to work. We're going to start using it in the hospital for our moms, but I immediately thought that it may have application within this community.

If you can't get it on your own, your doctor should be able to purchase it for you.


----------

